# Diamond award - building process



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

This little project of 26 Walnut awards used most every tool in the shop but I did my best to be efficient and consistent with the steps so I could make these as identical as possible. Here are the steps outlined in the video below - 

Enjoy!
David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Pretty neat David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice job David.
David


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Great job on the plaques and I really liked the jigs. Learned a lot from this. Also, the video editing and use of close-ups was super. A lot of work went into the video and overall, the video quality was spot on.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Another great video David. Good work flow and great simple jigs to cut the parts correctly and stay safe doing it.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice video, David. Some great production fixtures and tips.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Pretty cool but I would have used a jig with my drill press and did several 4-hole jobs at once.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

The video was a major plus to show the level of detail and jigs required for a well done project.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

DerSchuhmacher said:


> Pretty cool but I would have used a jig with my drill press and did several 4-hole jobs at once.


 @DerSchuhmacher
Thanks, Cindy! Are you referring to drilling the holes in the post bottoms?

David


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Hi David,

Yeah, the base plate where the CNC did each individual hole (4 per base) for the pegs. But yeah, I really did like watching that video; was a cool project.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

DerSchuhmacher said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Yeah, the base plate where the CNC did each individual hole (4 per base) for the pegs. But yeah, I really did like watching that video; was a cool project.


If the posts were round that would have been an option but I needed the CNC to cut square holes for me. Thanks for watching the video, Cindy!

David


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

Ahhh okay! Now I understand the significance of that. And thanks for posting it, David. 

I am the type of person that even if I never get to do it, as long as it's interesting, I will watch, listen and learn. I have actually had half-way intelligent conversations with people/strangers, at get-togethers, who were into things I never experienced and they even appreciated my questions because I showed some intelligence/knowledge of the subject. And I was taught long ago, not to be afraid to ask questions if I don't know. (Don't try to pretend you know something you don't!) That shows I am listening/interacting, interested, often makes the other person happy, and then they get to explain something they love and I even learn something out of it. Win-Win.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, David.
Nice job!! I am curious about that diamond, is really big.


----------

